# Einfache Aufgabe - Einlesen von Text in einen Vektor



## michiman (9. Juni 2004)

Hi!
Einfache Frage: Wie sieht der code aus, um einen Datenstrom in einen Vektor einzulesen, so daß ich ihn verwenden kann?

gruß Michael


----------



## Snape (10. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von michiman _
> *Hi!
> Einfache Frage: Wie sieht der code aus, um einen Datenstrom in einen Vektor einzulesen, so daß ich ihn verwenden kann?
> 
> gruß Michael *



- Wie willst Du ihn verwenden?
- Normalerweise werden Objekte einfach so in den Vector gelegt:


```
boolean	add(Object o) 
          Appends the specified element to the end of this Vector.
void	addElement(Object obj) 
          Adds the specified component to the end of this vector, increasing its size by one.
```

Musst beim Auslesen dann darauf achten, auf das Objekt zu casten, was Du reingeschreiben hast.

Wenn Du einen String reinschreibst mit

myVector.add(myString);

dann auslesen mit

String sVectorString = (String)myVector.get(i);


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo!


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.Vector;

/*
 * Created on 10.06.2004
 */

/**
 * @author Administrator
 */
public class TextToVector {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			FileReader fr = new FileReader("C:/setupSDKToolkitLog.txt");
			BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(fr);

			String line = null;

			Vector vector = new Vector();
			
			//So lange Zeilen aus der Datei einlesen bis
			//End Of File (EOF) --> br.readLine() => null 
			//gelesene Zeilen in den Vector schieben
			while ((line = br.readLine()) != null) {
				vector.add(line);
			}
			
			//Anzahl der Elemente im Vector
			int size = vector.size();
			//Zeilen ausgeben
			for (int i = 0; i < size; i++) {
				System.out.println(vector.get(i));
			}

		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## michiman (11. Juni 2004)

*Danke...*

Danke ihr beiden für die schnelle Antwort


----------

